# In search of shooting gallery sound



## Buckysgirl13 (Sep 1, 2011)

Greetings. I am looking for some sound effects for a carnival shooting gallery and a carnival barker. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Playing darts, but it could be a shooting gallery:
http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=24945

Playing a shooting game:
http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=24943


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

I would also suggest maybe some sounds of coins being dropped in slots. I have some sounds from a pinball game if you think they would help.

Here's a carnival barker. I'm sure you could find more with a Google search
http://www.sounddogs.com/previews/25/mp3/228746_SOUNDDOGS__vo.mp3


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Funny thing, when i Googled "carnival barker" I got more hits on "obama-barker" than a carny barker or talker....??!! Even youtube was no help...... but did find the same link to barker you just posted. I did find the closet thing to a shooting game on youtube with shots & pops & a few shot-the-duck quack sounds.... best one i found so far

I mixed that with the carny barker you found & it doesn't sound half bad.

Your looking for normal carny sounds & background ?


----------



## Buckysgirl13 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you for the help. I need some type of speech for my carnival barker. I am turning my evil butler into a carnival barker. The shooting gallery sound that would work the best is one with the pinging, whizzing and popping like maybe a quieter cork gun.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I haven't found any good clear vocals of just a barker, would probably have to try to record one... the carny shooting sounds as you dis-scribe I haven't found anything close to that......another sound that would most likely have to be clip, pasted & mixed to create one...... see what i can come up with.......

How long of a speech effect for the barker needed per scene active....?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

OK here's a minutes worth of a arcade shooting gallery I was able to slap together.... http://www.4shared.com/audio/Y-771u-b/Carnival_Shooting_Gallery_mixe.html
& a mix with a carny barker & the shooting gallery mix - http://www.4shared.com/audio/4Ta0bA8u/Barker_and_Arcade_shooting_gal.html

( working on a full circus / carny background effects with this & other sounds- roller coasters, hall of mirrors, carousel, etc........ )


----------



## Buckysgirl13 (Sep 1, 2011)

You are the bomb. Thank you so much, that is perfect. This is gonna be an awesome scene. Thanks


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad to help & that it works for ya ! Don't forget to post pics & any vids you do of the big nite, would love to see what you put together. ( Carny / Twisted circus theme one of my fav's )
If you need any other circus type stuff, let me know - got a bunch......


----------

